# Anyone Have Problems With Gorilla Front Axles Popping Out Of Front Diff?



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Just what the title says..

Has anyone had problems with gorilla axles popping out of the front diff? If so what did you do to correct the problem... thanks...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

are the axles new??


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, one of the guys we ride with has two gorillas in the front of a king quad 700 and his pop out at least once every time we ride. They're new ones too


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

they pop out becuase they are so tight. meaning new. once they break in this willl stop!


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

I had this problem on my brute and my wife's brute and the axles where about a year old.the issue was the c clip that holds the axle in the diff.i had to spread them a part with pliers.that worked for a little while,so I called gorilla and they told me to put a rubber o ring under the c clip and that was working up to when I sold them.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

No they are not new, I'll try getting new c clips and the rubber o rings, and see how that works for me, 
Thanks


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Just make sure the o ring is thin enough to keep the c clip in its recess


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*problem continues*

Well I rebuilt my axle that was popping out.

I got a new inner cv, because the splines were stripped on the original one. And used all new c-clips right from Gorilla.

I did not use the rubber O-rings since why should I need to with all new parts!

No luck! Was out on a large run this past week, and the right side axle popped out again. And it looks like the inner cv has stripped again! :261:
Plus the axel was out for an extend period of time and my front diff was full of water! :zx11pissed:

I'm not very happy about these gorilla axles.... :bigeyes:

and to add to it....

I ordered a new axle bar also for this axle also and it seemed to be smaller in diameter so the boots would not seal, grease is all over!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I would recommend buying rhino axles


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

duckincrazy92 said:


> I would recommend buying rhino axles


thinking hard on that one.. 

My stockers are back in now,, with zero issues....


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

hey i just want to point this out but does anyone else besides me love mudslinger800x's profile pic of his renny on the other quad


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just go back to OEM's and when they snap or break it'll save your diff anyway


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Did u do the break in process on the gorillas? U have to break the axle in 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Did u do the break in process on the gorillas? U have to break the axle in
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


I put about 20 miles on it before ripping any.....


----------

